# +1602220000 Auslands-/SAT-Lockanruf?



## Stalker2002 (30 August 2005)

Bei einem Bekannten die Tage auf dem Handy aufgelaufen, während er in der Arbeit war:

Anruf in Abwesenheit von +1602220000

Ich habe die Nummer wie oben stehend, persönlich im Speicher seines Handys gelesen, ist also kein Übermittlungsfehler.

Was ist das überhaupt für eine Landes- oder SATvorwahl?!? Ich konnte im gesammten Internet keinen Hinweis auf die Identität der "Landesvorwahl" +16, bzw. +160 finden. :-? 

Ach ja, wir haben dann noch von einer Münz-Telefonzelle aus ein kleines Experiment gemacht. 10x 10ct. eingeworfen und die Nummer angewählt.
Es ertönte zweimalig ein ausländisch klingendes Klingel-Hupen und anschließend eine kurze Folge schneller Pieptone, gefolgt vom Verbindungsabbau.
Berechnet wurden 23ct.

Ist das eine ausländische Televoting-Nummer?

Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, das es mal einen internationalen Online-Telefonnummernparser im Web gab, der einem die Nummer nach Land/SAT-Netz, Netzanbieter, Serviceart und Teilnehmernummer segmentiert und aufgelöst hat. Hat da noch jemand die URL? Ich finde das Ding irgendwie nimmer...  :cry: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Reducal (30 August 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das überhaupt für eine Landes- oder SATvorwahl?!?


Das ist Festnetz in den USA, Phoenix.


----------



## Stalker2002 (30 August 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Stalker2002 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hrmpf, +001, da hätte ich nun wirklich selber drauf kommen können. :roll: 

Aber das muß dann doch irgendeine Sonderrufnummer sein, oder ist das eine ungültige Nummer, die erst vor Ort in der Vermittlungsstelle verworfen wird?

MfG
L.


----------



## KatzenHai (30 August 2005)

US-Reversesuche:

Hiernach ist die Nummer vergeben an

Delicious Deliveries
2090 E University Dr, Ste 110
Phoenix, AZ 85034-6731
(602) 220-0000

Überseepizza geordert und nicht bezahlt?


----------



## Stalker2002 (30 August 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> US-Reversesuche:
> 
> Hiernach ist die Nummer vergeben an
> 
> ...



Ich habe gerade mal bei meinem Bekannten nachgefragt, ob er jemanden in Phoenix kennt, aber das konnte er gezielt verneinen.

Da hat sich dann wohl jemand verwählt.

Danke allerseits für die schnelle Aufklärung.

MfG
L.


----------



## Fidul (8 September 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, das es mal einen internationalen Online-Telefonnummernparser im Web gab, der einem die Nummer nach Land/SAT-Netz, Netzanbieter, Serviceart und Teilnehmernummer segmentiert und aufgelöst hat. Hat da noch jemand die URL? Ich finde das Ding irgendwie nimmer...  :cry:


http://www.****lans.com/ - meinst du das?

_ Bitte keine komerziellen Links. Dafür gibt es z.B. die PN  *BT/MOD*_


----------

